# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Key West and Vanilla Rhum ?

## leep75

My wife and I are headed to Key West for a long weekend (carry on only) to get away from this brutal Indiana winter, and want to enjoy some vanilla rhum while there.  So, since we are carry on only and I can't simply take one 3 oz shot with me in my carry on bag (3-2-1 rule), does anyone know of any local key west liquor stores that may sell vanilla rhum, OR is my best bet to simply fed ex or UPS to my hotel a small box with a bottle in it?

----------


## JEK

You can take as many 3 oz. sips that will fit in a one quart bag. Buy toothpaste and shampoo there :)

----------


## JEK

Actually 3 1 1 and the 3 is 3.4 ounces or 100ml

3-1-1 for carry-ons = 3.4 ounce (100ml) bottle or less (by volume); 1 quart-sized, clear, plastic, zip-top bag; 1 bag per passenger placed in screening bin. One-quart bag per person limits the total liquid volume each traveler can bring. 3.4 ounce (100ml) container size is a security measure.

----------


## andynap

> My wife and I are headed to Key West for a long weekend (carry on only) to get away from this brutal Indiana winter, and want to enjoy some vanilla rhum while there.  So, since we are carry on only and I can't simply take one 3 oz shot with me in my carry on bag (3-2-1 rule), does anyone know of any local key west liquor stores that may sell vanilla rhum, OR is my best bet to simply fed ex or UPS to my hotel a small box with a bottle in it?



Pretty easy to make your own short recipe

----------


## MIke R

> Pretty easy to make your own short recipe



exactly.....

----------


## leep75

I'm not aware of a short recipe, only the "long" one where you have to let it sit for a few weeks.  Can one of you post it here please?

----------


## andynap

> I'm not aware of a short recipe, only the "long" one where you have to let it sit for a few weeks.  Can one of you post it here please?








Short Method as per Andy from the Hideaway:


2 parts sugar cane syrup or simple syrup
1 part vanilla extract
5 parts Mount Gay Rum
2 parts Myers Dark Rum

----------


## leep75

Thanks!

----------

